# Benching and pec tendon injury



## snake (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, maybe this belongs in the injury forum but who the hell goes there? 

What I need is information from someones who has personal experience with a clavicular pectoral tendon tear and what to expect after surgery. I'm about 20 weeks post op and need some real world advice. The doctor is positive but I can see in his eyes that, "You ain't going to be doing that weight anymore".  I'm not stupid and I will do what he asks but it's hard to hold back.

I have done more research on this and know way more then I ever wanted to know. I just want to know what is ahead of me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nightwater (Feb 18, 2014)

The main goal is to get you back into your game... Understand that you must limit your range of motion to allow adequate healing of soft tissue even though you still keep some movement to allow mobility as you gradually returning to full healing. You should see some improvement about 3 to 4 weeks. I hope the doctor put you in an immobilization to help those soft tissue..


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2014)

nightwater said:


> The main goal is to get you back into your game... Understand that you must limit your range of motion to allow adequate healing of soft tissue even though you still keep some movement to allow mobility as you gradually returning to full healing. You should see some improvement about 3 to 4 weeks. I hope the doctor put you in an immobilization to help those soft tissue..



He did; four weeks in a sling and another week  while sleeping. I attached a pic of the actual surgery. It shows how he whipped-stitched the tendon back onto the bone. 

I did my chest workout yesterday and worked up to 135. Wow, a big plate on each side for 15 reps. I have the strength of a 15 year old kid; it's depressing!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots and lots of reps. Get into a physical therapy program. Electro stimulation will help. Graston technique is a must to get rid of the build up of scar tissue.


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd also recommend doing DB work to improve the ROM & get a good stretch at the bottom.


----------



## SAD (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't tear mine off the bone but I did have a pec-tendon tear enough to bruise, and I spoke with one of the best benchers ever (legitimate, won't name drop, but POB knows who I'm talking about) and he recommended 100 reps of light weight 3x per week ONCE THE BRUISING WAS GONE.  Looks like you are far past that point, so let's proceed.  Not 100 reps straight, but in sets of no less than 15, and with light enough weight that you aren't failing or even close.  I used just the bar in sets of 50 for the first few weeks, and then increased that 25 pounds each week until I hit 135.  Did that for a few weeks, and then slowly reintroduced heavier benching back into my routine.  Had I not re-injured the same pec (bouncing a drunk a idiot, not lifting) then it would have been a highly successful rehab program.

As POB said, graston (or rolfing) is a must for getting rid of scar tissue.  Find someone close(ish) to you that can do either or both.


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2014)

SAD said:


> I didn't tear mine off the bone but I did have a pec-tendon tear enough to bruise, and I spoke with one of the best benchers ever (legitimate, won't name drop, but POB knows who I'm talking about) and he recommended 100 reps of light weight 3x per week ONCE THE BRUISING WAS GONE.  Looks like you are far past that point, so let's proceed.  Not 100 reps straight, but in sets of no less than 15, and with light enough weight that you aren't failing or even close.  I used just the bar in sets of 50 for the first few weeks, and then increased that 25 pounds each week until I hit 135.  Did that for a few weeks, and then slowly reintroduced heavier benching back into my routine.  Had I not re-injured the same pec (bouncing a drunk a idiot, not lifting) then it would have been a highly successful rehab program.
> 
> As POB said, graston (or rolfing) is a must for getting rid of scar tissue.  Find someone close(ish) to you that can do either or both.



It sounds like I am headed in the right direction from what you are telling me. Benching was never my strongest of the three lifts but I was better then the average gym rat. I understand I am fighting age at 48 yet I see no reason why I can't get back up there. I have moved my grip in 2 hand widths and added some light cable crossovers. 

Did you have the "Snap" when yours went? I freaking felt and heard it go. I also slightly bruised my ribs. Worst part about it, it wasn't a single, it was something I was doing for 6. That really has me scared as I come back. I have no idea what I did wrong and therefore no idea how to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## SAD (Feb 18, 2014)

No snap.  But I could feel it fray, almost like a grinding, cramping, slow tearing.  It was certainly noticeable, but not audible or instant.

I'm sorry to hear about it bro, and it IS especially scary that it was on a rep set.  It's easy for me to sit here and say this, but at 48, I would seriously consider putting any heavy benching behind me.  I know, that if you are half as competitive as me, you won't be able to.  But I thought it would be prudent for me to say it anyway.


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2014)

SAD said:


> No snap.  But I could feel it fray, almost like a grinding, cramping, slow tearing.  It was certainly noticeable, but not audible or instant.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about it bro, and it IS especially scary that it was on a rep set.  It's easy for me to sit here and say this, but at 48, I would seriously consider putting any heavy benching behind me.  I know, that if you are half as competitive as me, you won't be able to.  But I thought it would be prudent for me to say it anyway.


 
No offence taken my friend, you are not telling me something I don't know may be over. But like any old boxer, I still think I have one good fight left in me.
Too bad you injured that a second time. I think we can get away with it once but twice may end the game. For the record, I really don't feel 48 until I think about it, then I feel old!


----------

